
How I Acted Like a Pundit and Screwed Up on Donald Trump - jerryhuang100
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-i-acted-like-a-pundit-and-screwed-up-on-donald-trump/
======
mbfg
There really are very few 'journalists' anymore, certainly none on TV. It's
all marketing now, for big business, doing and saying what is in the best
interest of those businesses, regardless of the facts at hand. Trump brought
news organizations big dollars, and so his faults were ignored, in favor of
the next paycheck. Same thing goes on the other side with Clinton. If you want
journalism, you better dig up lesser players that serve an internet audience.
Not that they are all journalists either, just that they are more transparent
about their motives.

